# photoshop



## peterpan17 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Peut ton utisiser photoshop sur un ipad2


----------



## subsole (4 Mai 2011)

peterpan17 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Peut ton utisiser photoshop sur un ipad2



Bonjour,  
Le "véritable" Photoshop non.
Mais, Adobe prépare la compatibilité de Photoshop avec les applications pour iOS(iPad) capables d'interagir avec lui. Il faudra que Photoshop soit installé sur le Mac.
Voir  Nav, Color Lava et Eazel ===> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/198572/mise-a-jour-de-photoshop-cs5


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2011)

Non pour Photoshop, mais il y a d'autres logiciels de retouche de photo ou de dessin.


----------



## Fìx (4 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


>



3 iPad pour 1 "Photoshop"? Autant acheter un Mac!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2011)

512 Mo de ram, c'est meme pas imaginable d'utiliser photoshop... J'ak sur mon mac 4Go est photoshop rame déjà assez...

Photoshop est un soft exigeant pour utilisateurs pro (je m'en sert dans le cadre de mon activité). Je connai peu d'amateurs près a acheter une licence à 1100 euros pour un soft...


----------

